# PC vom Handy booten



## MR.Chaos (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,
Ich will meinen Heim Pc vom Handy als auch vom Firmen Pc Starten können, habe jedoch nach längerem suchen nur komplizierte wege gefunden oder englische  da ich jedoch nicht auf diese online  übersetzer halte und mein englisch nicht so mächtig ist wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine einfache und Schnelle lösung hat.
Meine vorhandene Hardware:
Router: FritzBox 7360
Mainboard: Asrock Extreme 3 R.2
Handy: HTC One

Sinn hinter dem geschehen: 1. Noch fauler werden *Auf dem heimweg pc schonmal anmachen*
                                      2. Öfterrer zugriff von der Firma auf dateien

Schonmal Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2014)

Prinzipiell geht das über Wake-on-LAN,  das Problem ist eher, eine Handy-App zu finden die sowas kann. Da musst du dich mal durch den entsprechenden Store suchen, ob es etwas passendes gibt. 

WoL von außerhalb muss irgendwie über den Router gehen, falls der das kann.  Dazu solltest du ins Handbuch gucken.


----------



## Lexx (26. Mai 2014)

Der Thread-Titel ist ja mal originell.

Aber: Was ist "Öfterer"?


----------



## guss (26. Mai 2014)

Mit einer VPN Verbindung vom Handy zur Fritzbox und einem WoL Tool aus dem Playstore sollte das imho funktionieren. Im Bios vom Mainboard muss man WoL vermutlich irgendwo aktivieren.


----------



## Maqama (26. Mai 2014)

Den Weg halte ich für sehr umständlich.

Wie wäre es, wenn du dir einfach ne Cloud einrichtest, wo du die Daten draufpackst, welche du auch auf der Arbeit brauchst.
So hast du von überall aus Zugriff auf deine Daten.

Wenn dir dein PC zu Hause zu langsam hochfährt, und du nicht warten möchtest, gönn dir halt eine SSD.


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. Mai 2014)

Danke guss dein link hatte ich net gefunden sieht leichter aus als das was mir vor die augen kam    
werde es heute abend mal testen


----------



## guss (26. Mai 2014)

Bitte, ich hoffe es klappt. Dazu kann ich Dir noch Jump empfehlen (gibt auch eine kostenlose Version, die für einen Rechner völlig ausreicht). Ist zwar auf dem kleinen Handy etwas fummelig ein Windows/Linux zu steuern, aber für den Notfall echt genial. Das Tool unterstützt sowohl RDP als auch VNC.


----------



## MR.Chaos (26. Mai 2014)

das scheint mir ein remote zugriff vom handy zu sein und da hab ich kein interesse   das einzige was ich halt will ist den pc anzuschalten und das wars   und vom firmen pc evtl mal drauf zugreifen


----------



## K3n$! (26. Mai 2014)

Braucht dein Rechner ne halbe Stunde zum Hochfahren?


----------



## Keksdose12 (26. Mai 2014)

Also ich spreche jetzt mal aus erfahrung !  ich habe auf meinem handy das hier um meinen linux-server aufzuwecken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diese um meinen linux-server zu steuern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides echt gut und easy !

Aber ich muss dich enttäuschen. Du kannst über vpn deinen pc nicht aufwecken ! Da das magic packet nicht routingfähig ist. Als workaround kannst du dir einen raspberry anlegen der immer läuft und von dem den pc aufzuwecken.

Mfg 

Keks


----------



## Netboy (26. Mai 2014)

Gelöscht


----------



## Keksdose12 (26. Mai 2014)

Das geht schon aber dann hat man entweder von aussen zugriff auf die oberfläche der fritzbox oder der pc gaht an wenn eine anfrage aus dem internet kommt (wäre jetzt bei mir doof wegen port 80 aber der te kann sowas gerne machen)


----------



## Stryke7 (26. Mai 2014)

Meine Lösung ist übrigens ganz simpel:  Mein PC ist immer an. 

Und der Laptop auch,  außer wenn er gerade im Rucksack steckt


----------



## mrfloppy (29. Mai 2014)

Mit der app boxtogo sollte es auch gehen
Sorry geht anscheinend nichtmehr . Funktion scheint rausgenommen worden zu sein


----------



## TessaKavanagh (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege wäre noch zu erwähnen das das ganze nur bei statischer IP (oder mit DynDNS und Co.) funktioniert oder? Ansonsten dürfte das ganze ehr schwierig werden.


----------

